# EIT waiver with Work Experience



## tq786

Any one can tell me where I can find information regarding how to waive EIT/FE exam with work experience? I have Masters in civil engineering from USA and second masters in Civil engineering from UK and BS in civil engineering from Pakistan. I have approximately 10 years of work experience.

Thanks in advanced for your help.

Regards


----------



## EM_PS

depends on the state you're in, chief - none of your credentials automatically qualify you for waiving the exam (a Phd is different story). I don't know of experience ever being allowed as qualification for waiving the FE truthfully, but again, depends on the state youre seeking licensure in.


----------



## benbo

In California I thinksit's 15 years documented experience under a PE. Unless you've worked at the same place your whole life, and have understanding references, it's probably easier to just take the test.


----------



## eedave

To waive the FE Exam, in Colorado, your four year engineering degree plus 20 years of experience, which education may apply. You will have to verify with your state how many years may be deducted with your education, but a typical bachelor degree would require 16 years of experience. This is statute 114-25-114(2)(b)(IV). See link:

http://www.dora.state.co.us/aes/licensing/...ts-pepls.htm#pe


----------



## Dexman1349

eedave said:


> To waive the FE Exam, in Colorado, your four year engineering degree plus 20 years of experience, which education may apply. You will have to verify with your state how many years may be deducted with your education, but a typical bachelor degree would require 16 years of experience. This is statute 114-25-114(2)(B)(IV). See link:
> 
> http://www.dora.state.co.us/aes/licensing/...ts-pepls.htm#pe


That 20 year experience requirement applies to both the PE and EI (FE). It's 20 years experience with neither exam.

The website does not indicate any available waiver to only the EI with the exception of "good standing in another jurisdiction. Qualifications must be substantially equivalent to those currently required of applicants." So unless you have an EI in another state, it appears you have to take the EI exam regardless.

CO allows someone to qualify for BOTH the EI and PE with the same application, but due to scheduling (PE on Friday, EI on Saturday and the need to have the EI first), you are forced to wait 6 months between taking both.


----------



## TAGGIES

tq786 said:


> Any one can tell me where I can find information regarding how to waive EIT/FE exam with work experience? I have Masters in civil engineering from USA and second masters in Civil engineering from UK and BS in civil engineering from Pakistan. I have approximately 10 years of work experience.
> Thanks in advanced for your help.
> 
> Write a letter to the state licensing board you wish to get registered detailing your education and experiennce. Please include any and all documentation to substantiate your education and work history with your request. You may get a favorable response from that State board. Good Luck!


----------



## rppearso

I personally think they need to close these loop holes and take peoples licences retroactivly, I understand there is a loop hole that allows you to get a PE without even having a degree in some states, granted the time requirement is very long but that option should not even exist. Sorry I dont have much sympathy for 2nd and 3rd world nation educations and I very much hope ALL state boards feel the same, your BS from pakistan may not even count to take the FE as it must be ABET accreditied so you may end up retaking alot of courses, a masters is cool but if its based on top of a 3rd world degree it may not mean much. I am very happy these barriers are in place to protect US jobs and the professional credibility of engineering to ensure that the title PE still means something and that you dident get your BS in mexico and work filling in EMR's for 20 years and all of a sudden you get to call yourself a PE. I understand there are intellegent people from everywhere but if thats the case validating your BS, taking the FE and the PE should not be a big deal. Like that guy from Russia that developed the equations which lead to the development of the stealth.


----------

